# Adventures of the Orange Bike



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I've been working so much over the past couple of months that I've pretty much failed at getting any ride reports thrown together, so I figured I just post a series of pictures from the adventures of my orange bike from over the past month. Warning, quite a few pictures, but what the heck .

Fall was definitely in the air over throughout October. Even got a couple feet of snow up above our house.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*California Coasting*

I love the Northern California Coast this time of year and try to get as many miles down there as possible. Something peaceful about it and the steel frame of the orange bike just seems to do well on those roads.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Hopefully I am not Boring You Guys*










Blurry, but for some reason I like this one.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*If I'm at the Coast I might as well hit the vineyards*










Bad exposure, but I felt like heaven was shining down on me on this ride 















































After the lowlands you just have to ride the high country to balance it all out.




























The road is sure far down there.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Your pix never bore me.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Finished with the Final Painting of Fall before it Faded Out*













































































































*Hopefully I didn't bore you all too much!*


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

jd3 said:


> Your pix never bore me.



Thanks JD. This was quite the picture overload.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i want to be there
on that bike

looks beautiful. some of my favorite riding weather.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Great shots, thanks for the ride(s) report. I really should take more photos, but once I get going, I hate to stop.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Love the photos! I especially like how you work the bike into the shots, in very innovative ways! Great stuff!


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

I missed seeing your ride reports. But, this one makes up for it. It always is interesting to see grafitti in non-urban places.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I really like all of your photos however the pinecone is the best.


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

Cool thread. Great pics!


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

Great photos! Where was the ride by the vineyards? Looks like when I was outside of Healdsburg last year. Where were the surfers? Terry


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Super post. Pro pics.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

tbsurf said:


> Great photos! Where was the ride by the vineyards? Looks like when I was outside of Healdsburg last year. Where were the surfers? Terry


The vineyards were on Howell Mountain outside of St. Helena and in Conn Valley. The surfers were at Salmon Creek Beach just north of Bodega Bay.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

awesome pics!


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Beauty pictures*

and nice bike


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

If we didn't like DC and Florida (in the winter) so much we would move to Reno just to ride with you!


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Very nice!

Makes me wish I never moved out of California.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Beautiful! I want to search out and ride in these places. Blue Lakes?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Art853 said:


> Beautiful! I want to search out and ride in these places. Blue Lakes?


A couple of the pics are from Blue Lakes. Good call. Also Old Luther Pass Road (not much more than a paved hiking trail now), and Wright's Lake area riding up Icehouse Rd to Wrights. Awesome ride . . .21 miles one way and lots and lots of climbing.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

MB1 said:


> If we didn't like DC and Florida (in the winter) so much we would move to Reno just to ride with you!



MB, You don't know how much I wish I were in Florida with you guys. I just did a night ride in blowing snow and temps in the low 30's. Would have been OK but hit some goat heads and flatted in the dark.  Talking about numb fingers on that change out!


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Great stuff again.

Makes me wish I had gone up to Incline with my wife a few weeks ago - I thought the weather wouldn't be good enough for riding (I'm a bit wimpy about riding in the cold). (But I did do lots of riding on the central Cal. coast.)


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

really nice! I was bored.... not!
I always look fwd to your reports. Your pics really makes me miss home. I'll figure out a way to get back to northern cali someday.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. They make me want to get out on the road right now.
What camera are you using?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Chico2000 said:


> Beautiful pictures. They make me want to get out on the road right now.
> What camera are you using?


I primarily use a Canon S90, but I found a Canon SD1200 laying on the side of the road and have been using it. It works great and is very small and does pretty good overall. Pic quality doesn't match the S90, but I like for a freebie.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I really enjoyed looking at your ride and great photos. Thanks for sharing the beautiful scenery!


----------



## NukeDOC (Nov 11, 2011)

i want to do this some day! just get on the bike and start riding. take a whole week off work and go. im nowhere near the physical readiness i would need to be, but once i get there this is going to be a major goal of mine. thanks for sharing. the photos were excellent and inspiring.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

breathtaking! soooo jealous.


----------



## Agent319 (Jul 12, 2012)

I need to do a ride like this on my green bike

View attachment 281695


----------



## Agent319 (Jul 12, 2012)

Or maybe on my blue bike

View attachment 281697


----------

